# tick bite but no site?



## ljstoker (Dec 16, 2015)

I am racking my brain on this one. Patient came in with the tick said that it bit her months ago and wants to be evaluated and tested and she doesn't have the location she was bit (she froze the tick in the freezer)? 

So I looked up bite-(then it leads you to location?), I can not fine a superficial bite unspecified. My software is trying to code it as a T07-unspecified multiple injuries. 

My ideas would be that there should be a:
history of bite
bite site unspecified
suspected tick bite


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 16, 2015)

Does it say that she was worried she may have been exposed to lyme disease? I'm thinking the following I believe lyme disease is considered bacterial

Z20.818 - Contact with and (suspected) exposure to other bacterial communicable diseases


----------

